# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  دیپلم کار و دانش و پیش دانشگاهی تجربی

## mr.foad

سلام.<br>من دیپلم کار و دانش دارم و دانشجوی انصرافی دانشگاه آزاد  بودم.<br>میخوام در سریع ترین زمان ممکن کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم. آیا  میتونم با همین دیپلم پیش دانشگاهی تجربی بخونم تا مجاز بشم ؟!<br>از  اونجایی که تا سوم دبیرستان رشتم ریاضی بود تاثیری توی کارم داره ؟! از  رشته ریاضی فقط دو الی سه درس از تخصصی های ریاضیم پاس نشده بود که تغییر  رشته دادم.<br>الان بهتره برای گرفتن پیشدانشگاهی تجربی از طریق  دیپلم کار و دانشم اقدام کنم یا برم دیپلم ریاضیم رو کامل کنم  ؟!<br>با همین دیپلم کار و دانشه میتونم کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم و تا  زمان مشخصی مدرک پیشدانشگاهیم رو تحویل بدم ؟!

----------

